# Losing Power and fast shift on an auto



## boyito (Apr 18, 2004)

Alright guys, when I started up the engine, everything seems to work fine. Good power, good shifting. Anyway, after half an hour of driving, that is when the engine starts to get warmer (GA16DE), my automatic tranny shifts from 2nd gear to 3rd gear in 1-2 seconds. What I meant was, from first gear to 2nd gear, I can make around 20km/h (Sorry for the measurment, since I'm thai and we use km here) and then it shifts to the 2nd gear. As soon as my tranny goes to 2nd gear, it suddenly shifts to 3rd gear. Yes, imagine how much i have to push the gas to accelarate with 3rd gear while my speed is at 20km/h. But that's not it, after an hour of driving, my engine loses power. The acceration sucks like shit..... I flush my tranny already but it ain't do any good. Any ideas guys? Help me out here.........


----------



## Grim'sSE-R (Jun 14, 2004)

Haven't worked with the auto tranny for the ga16 yet but i have done a couple. . . and someone correct me if im wrong too. something is stuck within the transmission like the intermediate band. the band slows the tranny down at a certain rpm to let it shift from 2nd to 3rd. . . if that isn't it your still in deep shit somethings up with the tranny. . .before i would do anything i would run a diagnostic on the ATCM to make sure its ok. . . but it sounds like something internal


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a 1.6L, acceleration with auto probably sucks like shit from the get-go........i think your expectations are too high man.........that car probably puts down 70whp or so.....maybe less.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Try turning off overdrive, and see if that helps. It stops it from shifting right away.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

chimmike said:


> it's a 1.6L, acceleration with auto probably sucks like shit from the get-go........i think your expectations are too high man.........that car probably puts down 70whp or so.....maybe less.



i feel u there cuz i had an auto ga and now i dont mwuahahaha!!!!!


fredo


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Grim'sSE-R said:


> Haven't worked with the auto tranny for the ga16 yet but i have done a couple. . . and someone correct me if im wrong too. something is stuck within the transmission like the intermediate band. the band slows the tranny down at a certain rpm to let it shift from 2nd to 3rd. . . if that isn't it your still in deep shit somethings up with the tranny. . .before i would do anything i would run a diagnostic on the ATCM to make sure its ok. . . but it sounds like something internal


the 1.6 auto has no ATCM 

I think something mechanical is wrong inside. If you've done the fluid change, done the cable adjustment, then 90% of all possible external solutions is gone already. Have them check the governor and run a line pressure test.


----------



## Jaemon (Apr 16, 2004)

Service Bulletin NTB94-006a - Released 11/29/94 - B13 ('91-'93) Sentra

"Automatic transmission slips, poor acceleration.
NOTE: Automatic transmission operation is normal until engine reaches operating
temperature of 95°C (180°F)."

Sounds like your problem. Give me your email if you want more info.


----------

